# IBS or Ovarian Cancer-anybody else worry?



## kellysmom (Jul 8, 2007)

I have had IBS-D symptoms for the past eight months. I had a colonoscopy back in March that came back negative, hence the IBS diagnosis. I am on Metformin, which exacerbates the diarrhea and stomach symptoms. I have lost 15 pounds since March; according to my doctor, this is from the Metformin. It take Imodium and Caltrate daily.Some days I don't actually have diarrhea, I just have gassiness and bloating and not much of an appetite. I also have this feeling of pressure in my stomach and intestines and cramps after I eat. Here's my question: I'm a 43 year old female with a history of ovarian cysts. I'm on the birth control pill and have experienced between period bleeding for the past seven months. This month I spotted for five days before my period actually started. What worries me is that the symptoms for ovarian cancer are a lot like the symptoms of IBS-the diarrhea, the bloating, the gassiness, the lack of appetite. I had a pelvic examination in August that was normal, but I'm wondering if I should have a pelvic ultrasound just to be sure. Have any of you other female IBS sufferers had the same concerns? I tend to worry alot about my health alot and could use some reassurance. Thanks.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi,I totally understand your concerns and worries. Apart from the symtoms that you described, ovarian cancer symptoms also include:* Frequency and/or urgency of urination in the absence of an infection* Ongoing unusual fatigueIt's good to rule this out, especially, "when the symptoms are persistent, when they do not resolve with normal interventions (like diet change, exercise, laxatives, rest) it is imperative for a woman to see her doctor." (http://www.ovarian.org/). There's also a blood test called the CA-125 -- like any test, it is not 100% accurate and may scare people with false reading.Cyst is not mentioned as a basis for this cancer. If you have a family history of ovarian cancer, you also need to get screened.But if you don't have the above symptoms and family history, and you've already had a pelvic exam, then you probably don't have to worry too much about it.Hope all's well,Cherrie


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Hello!My husband keeps telling me that I have the symptoms of ovarian cancer. I tell him that if I had it, I'd have been dead by now!!! I've been suffering from IBS-D for years and years!Yes, the symptoms are similar. I have had pelvic ultrasounds and they are always negative. It is reassuring though, and I recommend you have one just to set your mind at ease. Have the intravaginal one where you don't have to drink 100 gallons of water.Most IBSers worry about their health incessantly. You're not alone, sweetie.love, mama


----------



## lyn_1968 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeh I worry too. I get this middle of the monthly cycle pain. It's like my cervix etc. are swollen. It hurts to have intercourse or press on my gut. I also have a lot of clear discharge (only when this pain is occurring). It's usually exactly 14 days into my cycle and lasts for about 5 days. I can't even go jogging during this time. This pain started with the worst of the diarrhea, just over a year ago. This was also the time when I went off the birth control pill. I was worried just like you. I had an ultrasound (just the regualr kind), and pap and things look fine. I was on the pill for a long time, so we think it just might be my body ovulating (and doing a wickedly good job at it!). I am 39, so it might be affected by my age as well. Like the other member said...if it were serious I think I would be dead by now...


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Lyn,From what you described (it's clear and 14 days into your cycle), I feel it's ovulation pain and for some it could get really painful. And spotting during ovulation is pretty common. If I remember right, I read somewhere that if a woman has ever taken birth control pills, it's actually good for them 'cause it reduces their chance of getting ovarian cancer.Cherrie


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

Have you expressed your concern to your GYN? If they have done everything possible to check you for it.. ??? If not.. ask to be... If they have then.. just keep your check ups like you should... If you are having break through bleeding on the pill maybe it is time to think a change.. different doseoo.. PLUS...after 40 the risk of taking it are higher.... esp if you are a smoker.. or have other histories of diseases..


----------



## 19506 (Oct 7, 2006)

Prudy said:


> Have you expressed your concern to your GYN?


I saw my gyno for this years ago. I had pain so bad I had to walk hunched over to soften the jarring of the area. It usually lasted about 24 hours and felt like my whole pelvis was inflamed. It's called "Mittelschmerz" (sp?) and my gyno said don't worry about it, there's nothing you can do but take tylenol and it will go away when you hit menopause. What I didn't say to him was "Okay, how about 13 times a year I walk into this office and kick you in one of your nuts. It won't cause you any damage, you can take Tylenol afterwards and I'll stop doing it in 17 years." Now, I know that there really is probably nothing to be done about this, but I can't help feeling that my problem was glossed over, and I wonder just how much this inflammation every month for decades has affected my colon or intestines or whatever other organs border the ovaries. I would say that for anyone who is worried about their health problems to see their doc and make sure they are heard, but I'm not sure that it really makes a difference. I really have become very cynical about healthcare in general.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

This is a bit technical but they did compare IBS and ovarian cancer in a studyhttp://jama.ama-assn.org/cgi/content/full/291/22/2705http://www.adclinic.com/Seminars_Events/PR...canceraug05.htm has a summary that may be easier to read


> The study found that while women with ovarian cancer and women with IBS both had severe symptoms, bloating and urinary tract symptoms were more severe when they are associated with ovarian cancer. And, compared with other women, it is much more likely for women with ovarian cancer to have pelvic and abdominal pain, eating difficulties, bloating, increased abdominal size and urinary urgency."These symptoms seem to be more persistent in women with ovarian cancer," explains Dr. Ortique. "With common digestive disorders, the symptoms tend to fluctuate depending on activities like eating or exercising. But when the symptoms are associated with ovarian cancer, they remain more constant or may gradually get worse."


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

If that is the case... and you aren't satisfied with the answer.. then it is time to seek another opinion on it.. Too many times women's signs and symptoms are ignored...... Speak... speak until you are heard.... With ovarian cancer... sometimes... it is often too late when it is discovered.... Sometimes because symptoms were dx as other things.. Just as in commercial world.. in the medical world.. we are the consumer.. customer.. if they don't have us.. they don't have a practice.. just like in a store.. get good service... provide a good product.. you get the business... In medical ... give good care.. you get the patients.. Too often we settle for less than quality care.. it is our own fault.. demand good care or go else where..


----------

